# [ 2011 ] Goodbuy Timeshare aka Timeshare Resales [Scammers!]



## rrlongwell (Jun 21, 2011)

Last year I placed two weeks with the above firm to rent as a experiment.  They requested and I agreed to a no minium rental amount if they rented it.  One was for Patriots Place in Williamsburg, Virginia for the week of Memorial Day.  The second one for the 4th of July week at Patriots Place.  Both for this year.  They did not rent either unit within the agreed upon timeframe.  Just a word of caution about this firm.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 21, 2011)

And what did they charge you for the eperience ?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 21, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> And what did they charge you for the eperience ?



About $600 for both units.


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Jun 21, 2011)

I know I have seen a few posts about Good Buy Timeshare that have not been positive. If I remember correctly some shill posts on Trip Advisor about how great the Wyndham Resort was and they rented through Good Buy.

Just remember NEVER pay an upfront fee!

Jerry in NJ


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone that charges you a high upfront fee to rent or sell your timeshare is going to scam you - period.

*I added "scammers" to your title, so the search engines will pick it up.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Anyone that charges you a high upfront fee to rent or sell your timeshare is going to scam you - period.
> 
> *I added "scammers" to your title, so the search engines will pick it up.



Thank you, was wondering were it came from.  I agree with the change.


----------



## kaio (Jun 22, 2011)

Ouch.... How could they not rent them with no minimal rental price?!!?! those are decent weeks.



rrlongwell said:


> Last year I placed two weeks with the above firm to rent as a experiment.  They requested and I agreed to a no minium rental amount if they rented it.  One was for Patriots Place in Williamsburg, Virginia for the week of Memorial Day.  The second one for the 4th of July week at Patriots Place.  Both for this year.  They did not rent either unit within the agreed upon timeframe.  Just a word of caution about this firm.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2011)

kaio said:


> Ouch.... How could they not rent them with no minimal rental price?!!?! those are decent weeks.



Because they didn't try to rent them - these companies make all their money with the upfront fee - why bother doing anything after they collect it?


----------



## lukey1 (Mar 23, 2014)

they rented my wyndham points this year.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 23, 2014)

Signing up to post yesterday to post in a two year old thread doesn't add any credibility.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 23, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Signing up to post yesterday to post in a two year old thread doesn't add any credibility.



Apparently, like you, I do not understand why old information was brought forward.  I do not see any point.  In the interest of full disclosure, rrlongwell is a old screen name that I used to use.  If they are still in business, I would assume they are still generating money in their operations.  Thier physical offices are/were in Williamsburg, Va.  They operated under two different names.  I am not sure, but one was either closed or re-located.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 23, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> They operated under two different names. I am not sure, but one was either closed or re-located.


 
Something you can certainly relate to :rofl:


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 24, 2014)

I just want to correct the math.  

The thread is 3 yrs old and I too am suspicious of lukey1 coming out of nowhere and talking up two different exit strategy companies.

The post about the restaurant looks like a weak attempt to lay off suspicion.

Are  both companies related and does lukey1 own them both?


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 24, 2014)

lukey1 said:


> they rented my wyndham points this year.



Lukey1, isn’t it horrible how these Tuggers have maligned your character? They certainly are a bad group.

In your defense, I suggest that you put them in their place by telling all of TUG just how your points were rented. You could add just how many points that you have and from what resorts. You could add how many of those points were actually used by you and how many were graciously rented for you. You could add just what you profited from the transaction, i.e. how much did you pay in maintenance fees and then how much did you receive from the rental. You could add how much you were charged to do the transaction.

All of these, and I am sure many more facts that you could provide, will certainly put those nasty Tuggers to shame.

So, let’s hear your wonderful, and I am sure profitable tale.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 24, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Lukey1, isn’t it horrible how these Tuggers have maligned your character? They certainly are a bad group.
> 
> In your defense, I suggest that you put them in their place by telling all of TUG just how your points were rented. You could add just how many points that you have and from what resorts. You could add how many of those points were actually used by you and how many were graciously rented for you. You could add just what you profited from the transaction, i.e. how much did you pay in maintenance fees and then how much did you receive from the rental. You could add how much you were charged to do the transaction.
> 
> ...



Too funny!

And while he's at it, maybe he can explain this new thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208375

I know it's also a new poster but something's not adding up here.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> Lukey1, isn’t it horrible how these Tuggers have maligned your character? They certainly are a bad group.
> 
> In your defense, I suggest that you put them in their place by telling all of TUG just how your points were rented. You could add just how many points that you have and from what resorts. You could add how many of those points were actually used by you and how many were graciously rented for you. You could add just what you profited from the transaction, i.e. how much did you pay in maintenance fees and then how much did you receive from the rental. You could add how much you were charged to do the transaction.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  One customer experience does not give a picture of the services a company provides.  If this was a good transaction for both parties.  What the heck.  Also, you might want to indicate if they are still a upfront fee rental company.

A recent earlier poster provided a link to another new thread.  Not sure what that thread had to do with this thread.  Are the Companies related companies?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 24, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Agreed.  One customer experience does not give a picture of the services a company provides.  If this was a good transaction for both parties.  What the heck.  Also, you might want to indicate if they are still a upfront fee rental company.
> 
> A recent earlier poster provided a link to another new thread.  Not sure what that thread had to do with this thread.  Are the Companies related companies?



I added the link because the other company that lukey1 has posted good things about is the same company in that new thread.

It just seemed odd to me that a new poster would come here to defend two companies that others are having trouble with.

Of course if lukey1 would provide some of the info asked for by jebloomquist, I will retract my comments.  I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 24, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Of course if lukey1 would provide some of the info asked for by jebloomquist, I will retract my comments.  I'm not going to hold my breath.



Rats.  I was looking forward to watching you turn blue.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I added the link because the other company that lukey1 has posted good things about is the same company in that new thread.
> 
> It just seemed odd to me that a new poster would come here to defend two companies that others are having trouble with.
> 
> Of course if lukey1 would provide some of the info asked for by jebloomquist, I will retract my comments.  I'm not going to hold my breath.



I would hold out for all of it and my addition.  I am indeed looking forward to your retraction.  I hope the information and retraction are forthcoming shortly.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 24, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> I would hold out for all of it and my addition.  I am indeed looking forward to your retraction.  I hope the information and retraction are forthcoming shortly.



I also would not be holding my breath if I were you.  

We've seen it before, years old threads being revived to say good things about companies that no one else has had anything good happen with.

But as always, I could be wrong.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 24, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I also would not be holding my breath if I were you.
> 
> We've seen it before, years old threads being revived to say good things about companies that no one else has had anything good happen with.
> 
> But as always, I could be wrong.



I was not going to.  I am expecting to be disappointed by not seeing the answers and your retraction.  I believe it is possible for Zebra's to change their strips, but, I do not think it happens often.


----------

